# imap chez free



## JediMac (11 Août 2002)

LO,

Pour remplacer mon mél mac.com /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif, je me suis créé un compte chez free, parce que c'est le seul à proposer imap et qui me permet d'avoir une adresse comme je le souhaite (chez laposte.net mon login est déjà pris). J'ai donc configuré mon compte en imap sur Entourage (classic) avec les paramètres free en pop (pop.free.fr), mais avec wanadoo en smtp sinon je ne pouvais pas envoyer.
Truc chiant cependant, quand je reçois un message et que je le supprime à partir d'Entourage, il reste quand même sur le serveur, du coup quand je relève mon compte hop, le message supprimé réapparaît comme message non lu, mais barré /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif! Le seul moyen de le virer complètement est d'aller vider la corbeille depuis le webmail free, pourquoi ???


----------



## delta (12 Août 2002)

Saisis : imap.free.fr et surtout pas pop.free.fr sur la ligne " ser veur IMAP ", ça devrait régler ton problème de réception et de gestion de tes mails.

Pour l'envoi du courrier, tu dois effectivement saisir le SMTP de ton FAI car Free n'utilise pas, hélas, la norme RFC 2554 ( SMTP authentification), contrairement à mac.com. 

En fait 3 techniques sont utilisées comme clef d'entrée aux serveurs SMTP, puisque plus aucun fournisseur ( sauf  des inconscients, complices des spammeurs ) ne laisse ouvert son serveur, ce qui était la règle au temps jadis des débuts du réseau .... au siècle dernier.

    * les FAI, comme Free, vérifient que tu es connecté au réseau via leur infrastructure pour ouvrir leur SMTP.
    * les services de mails gratuits, comme LaPoste, utilisent l'identification : POP before SMTP. Tu dois obligatoirement relever ta BAL avant d'envoyer un courriel.
    * les services sérieux ( mac.com ou ifrance ) utilisent la norme RFC 2554 ( SMTP authentification). C'est la plus rigoureuse. Elle impose par contre d'utiliser comme adresse de retour ton adresse ... on ne peut pas tout avoir.

En France, à ma connaissance seul ifrance utilise la norme RFC 2554 qui est la règle sur mac.com
Free est un service qui lui offre l'IMAP comme LaPoste.  

J'utilise ces services depuis longtemps : ils sont excellents. Mais aucun n'offre TOUT ce que donne mac.com. Hélas.

Si tu as un problème pour régler Free, n'hésite pas à m'interroger.

A +


----------



## JediMac (12 Août 2002)

Au début j'avais bien mis imap.free.fr et non un pop, mais ça ne marchait pas. Du coup j'ai essayé avec le pop et là j'avais au moins les dossiers, mais avec les embrouilles que j'ai décrite.
Je réessaierai quand même.
Merci pour ces précisions !


----------



## delta (12 Août 2002)

J'utilise OE (Mac ou PC) et toi Entourage : ça ne doit pas changer grand chose.

Quand tu as créé ton compte sur Entourage as tu bien saisi le TYPE du compte d'abord et avant tout ?

A +


----------



## JediMac (28 Août 2002)

Oui, oui, j'ai bien indiqué que c'était imap à la création de mon compte sur Entourage. J'ai posé la question à la hotline de Free, mais pas de réponse... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif
Depuis je me suis fais un compte à laposte.net et tout fonctionne bien, comme sur mac.com.
En tout cas ce qui est sur, c'est que je dis adieu à mes comptes .Mac


----------



## texaskiller (16 Septembre 2002)

G moi aussi abandonné mac pour free
Moi aussi g des pb avec free, je recoit mon courrier, mais je n'arrive pas à en envoyer
Si qqu peut m'aider /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## delta (16 Septembre 2002)

Si tu reçois, sans pouvoir envoyer,ton pb est un pb de SMTP...Rien à voir avec POP/ IMAP.

Quel est le code erreur ?

Ton FAI est il Free lorsque tu envoies ton courrier ?

On va y arriver. Aucun pb chez moi...

Merci de préciser ton OS et ton client mail SVP.

A +


----------



## texaskiller (16 Septembre 2002)

Mon OS 10.1.5
Mon client est mail
Mon FAI c'est NC numercicable et pas free

Je sais plus quel message d'erreur c'etait. La g pas acces a mon ordi (je suis au taf).

Merci pour ton aide /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## delta (17 Septembre 2002)

Je parie que tu as une erreur "relaying denied".

C'est logique : tu accèdes au réseau par ton FAI qui t'identifie parfaitement grace à ton adresse IP, ton login &amp; mot de passe. 
Ton FAI te permet d'expédier ton courrier (via SMTP).

Et tu demandes à Free, qui ne te connait pas, lors de cette connection, d'utiliser ses moyens pour expédier du courrier !

Normal que Free refuse car si tu étais un spammeur, un terroriste, un etc... Free pourrait être poursuivi pour complicité !

Donc Free ne permet d'envoyer des mails que si tu l'utilises comme FAI, seul moyen pour lui de t'itendifier. Tous les FAI procèdent désormais comme ceci. C'est le " relaying denied".

Mac.com utilisait un SMTP authentifié, donc t'identifiait.
LaPoste te repère en exigeant "POP before SMTP".

Concrètement, pour régler ton pb : dans ton compte Mail / Free modifie les réglages SMTP du compte Free en copiant les paramètres SMTP de ton FAI. Ca devrait marcher, en principe.

N'hésite pas à demander des précisions ... 

A +


----------



## texaskiller (17 Septembre 2002)

T'es trop fort Delta /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Je suis pas sure d'avoir tout compris mais en tout cas ca marche /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

C'est super merci, merci, merci!!!


----------



## texaskiller (27 Novembre 2002)

C'est encore moi, g ce nouveau des pb avec mail

Cette fois je suis passé sous 10.2.2

J'utilise mail pendant un mois ou 2, puis je n'arrive plus a envoyer de message. Je recoit toujours mes mail sans probleme.

Mon FAi est numericable. Et mon compte mail est chez Free.

Je renseigne donc les preferences de mail avec :
-pop.free.fr
-smtp.numericable.fr (ou smtp.free.fr qui ne fonctionne pas non plus)

Le message d'erreur me dit qu'il ne peut envoyer le courier mon courrier via le port 25. 

c'est quoi ce bordel???

Merci de m'aider le gars


----------



## texaskiller (27 Novembre 2002)

Une petite precision.

je viens de me creer un compte chez no-ip.com, peut etre que ce truc fait que mon FAI n'arrive pas a m'identifier par mon ip ou un truc comme ca???

Merci


----------



## delta (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par texaskiller:</font><hr />* C'est encore moi, g ce nouveau des pb avec mail

Cette fois je suis passé sous 10.2.2

J'utilise mail pendant un mois ou 2, puis je n'arrive plus a envoyer de message. Je recoit toujours mes mail sans probleme.

Mon FAi est numericable. Et mon compte mail est chez Free.

Je renseigne donc les preferences de mail avec :
-pop.free.fr
-smtp.numericable.fr (ou smtp.free.fr qui ne fonctionne pas non plus)

Le message d'erreur me dit qu'il ne peut envoyer le courier mon courrier via le port 25. 

c'est quoi ce bordel???

Merci de m'aider le gars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ravi de te retrouver ;-))

Essaye de RECEVOIR avant d'ENVOYER   

Je pense que ton pb est lié à une difficulté d'identification POP before SMTP.... relis mes écrits du mois d'aout ...  on va y arriver.

Surtout n'essaye pas avec le SMTP de free. Tu ne pourras pas  !!!

A +


----------



## texaskiller (29 Novembre 2002)

Salut Delta

C pas que je suis pas content de te retrouver, mais j'aurais préféré eviter.

Je ne pense pas que le pb vienne du fait de recevoir avant Car g deja essayé. Je fais "relever" mais apres toujours pas moyen d'envoyer au cause "du port 25"

Sniff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas merci pour ton aide


----------



## delta (30 Novembre 2002)

Vérifies à tout hasard ceci :

1) Sur OS X le SMTP est géré en double : dans MAIL (préférences de chaque compte) et dans Préférences INTERNET .... tes infos sont elles synchro ?

2) tu as peut être besoin de nettoyer des comptes SMTP inutiles. Utilises le script Maill SMTP de ton dossier Mail Scripts

3) vérfifie ta Key Chain en utilisant l'utilitaire créé par Apple : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107234 

A +


----------



## texaskiller (30 Novembre 2002)

Merci DELTA mon sauveur!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G fé les 2 premieres manip et ca marche maintenant!
Les champs de courrier electronique ds les preferences internet n'etaient poas remplis.

Par contre je ne pense pas que le scrpt ai eté d'une grande efficacité.

En tous cas ca marche, merci beaucoup!!!

@+ pour de prochain pb de parametrage de mail


----------



## doume06 (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par delta:</font><hr /> * Vérifies à tout hasard ceci :

1) Sur OS X le SMTP est géré en double : dans MAIL (préférences de chaque compte) et dans Préférences INTERNET .... tes infos sont elles synchro ?

2) tu as peut être besoin de nettoyer des comptes SMTP inutiles. Utilises le script Maill SMTP de ton dossier Mail Scripts

3) vérfifie ta Key Chain en utilisant l'utilitaire créé par Apple : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107234 

A +   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne trouve pas le script pour faire le nettoyage ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de votre aide


----------



## delta (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par doume06:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne trouve pas le script pour faire le nettoyage ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de votre aide   * 

[/QUOTE]



 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
Too many SMTPs &lt;http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?50@@.3bbc95d7&gt;

Message #1. &lt;http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?13@@.3bbc95d7/0&gt; : RE: Too many SMTPs
Posted by Andreas Amann on 03:12pm Dec 3, 2002 CST

- open the folder
/Library/Scripts/Mail Scripts/
- double-click the script Manage SMTP Servers.scpt - it will open in Script Editor
- click on the "Run" button

The script will give you a list with all SMTP servers which are not used for any of your accounts and will delete them for you.  

[/QUOTE] 

A+


----------



## doume06 (3 Février 2003)

Mise à jour de mes comptes SMTP exécutés sans problème 
Merci beaucoup
@+


----------



## aleske (19 Novembre 2011)

bonjour tous
fou! je n'arrive pas à trouver chez free comment faire passer une adresse mail de pop à imap!!!


----------



## franctireur (2 Février 2012)

aleske a dit:


> bonjour tous
> fou! je n'arrive pas à trouver chez free comment faire passer une adresse mail de pop à imap!!!



Dans safari allez sur votre interface mail par l'adresse http://imp.free.fr/, entrez votre login et votre mot de passe. 
Une fois sur votre interface, allez dans Options, puis cliquez sur "Information sur le serveur"







Ensuite cochez la case "Utilisez les abonnements aux dossiers IMAP"






Enfin, cliquez sur "Enregistrer les options" 
Votre compte est configuré pour l'IMAP.


----------

